# 07 Tarmac SL



## bobthe (Sep 24, 2005)

I went to my lbs today to see when the tarmac sl was avalible in the uk,
before i got a chance to ask... there it was on his display rack ooooooww.
He got it off the rack for me to have a feel...nice,light and shiny but it was a 56 im a 54,
not worry he said i've got a 54 upstairs, he'd got me yet again.
£1400 here in the UK £1257 for me.
thought you'd like to see


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice!!!!


----------



## mnk (Aug 19, 2006)

Man
Sweet looking ride ... anychance of a quick run of spec's???

Cheers


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

very freaking sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## bobthe (Sep 24, 2005)

mnk said:


> Man
> Sweet looking ride ... anychance of a quick run of spec's???
> 
> Cheers



Hi 
some spec's for you
DA mech's the rest is Ultegra
Mavic sl with veloflex pave
pazzaz seat post 154g
oval stem,easton bar EA70
kmc 10sl chain

weighed it at LBS came in at 15.55 lbs 
lots of areas to loose some pork
time carbon cranks are in the planning as are carbon tubulars
M


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I like it but...*

wish the TT didn't have so much curve so the cable makes it look like a bow. I like the straighter TTs. That's one smoking ride though!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats on the new bike. I just picked up my '06 Tarmac S-Works today.


----------



## bobthe (Sep 24, 2005)

*update pics*

Hi,
i've made a few changes for 07 thought you'd like a look :
Campy Record 07 groupe (waiting F/mech Dura Ace inplace)
Ritchey 4 axis stem, classic alu bar
Corima 07 winium 12k weave tubulars (yellow stickers removed)
Kcnc scandium ti pro inline post
continental comps
weight 14.45 lbs...6566g
on the way Kcnc cassette and Tune concorde saving 185g
Hope you like


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

its..... beautiful. damn clean kitchen as well


----------



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

*So here I post my 06 Tarmac SL*

Size 58
Full DA
Cinelli Ram
Easton Velomax Tempest II with Mondo S-Works
Toupe Team Saddle


----------

